
The Disengagement Myth - gok
https://medium.com/cruise/the-disengagement-myth-1b5cbdf8e239
======
hinkley
Always, always introduce your acronyms. And while you’re at it, jargon words
are also worth a few words too.

First I had to figure out we’re talking autopilot, and then that disengagement
doesn’t mean the driver stops paying attention to the road.

